# صلاة قبل الخدمة



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

صــلاة قــبل الخــدمـة







ايها الرب العارف قلب كل احد الفاحص القلوب و الكلى

اذ وانا غير مستحق دعوتنى الى خدمتك المقدسة هذة

لانك قلت بفمك القدوس ليس انتم اخترتمونى بل انا اخترتكم

و اقمتكم لتذهبوا و تاتوا بثمر و يدوم ثمركم

استعطفك ايها الرب القادر على كل شئ انا الضعيف العاجز

غير المفلح بين جميع خدامك نعم ايها الرب الذى ترحم كل احد

اجعلنى اهلا بقلب طاهر و شفتيين نقيتين ان اخدم اسمك

القدوس المكرم بغير سكوت لكى اجد اجرة الوكيل الامين الحكيم

فى يوم مجازاتك الحقيقية

يا حافظ الاطفال الصغار اذكر اولادك الذين منحتنى شرف

خدمتهم

افلح اذهانهم و قلوبهم ليقبلوك ابا و الها و معلما و صديقا

احفظهم فى اسمك

من اجلهم انا اسالك

لست اسال من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين اعطيتنى لانهم لك

اذكر سلامة اخوتى الخدام

اذكر طهارتى

اذكر توبتى

اقبل اليك صلاتى بشفاعة امى البتول و شفيع فصلى

لانك الهى العظيم الذى ينبغى لك التمجيد مع ابيك الصالح

و الروح القدس

آمــــــــــــــــــين

​


----------



## zezza (7 أكتوبر 2009)

امين 
يا رب باسم العدرا مريم ام النور و جميع القديسيين نرجو ان تستجيب لنا صلواتنا و طلباتنا 

شكرا كتير استاذ نهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## غصن زيتون (8 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى النهيسى 
ما اجملها صلاة عندما تنبع من قلبك ..

الرب يستمع لك ولنا ويعطينا نعمة من اجل أن يتمجد فينا 

الرب يباركك ويحفظ حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اميــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سور (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*يا ليتنا نؤمن ان الخدمة اساسها الصلاه لاننا لا نخدم بانفسنا بل بالقوة التى يعطينا اياها الرب فى الصلاه*
*شكرا للصلاه الجميله يا النهيسى *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

